# TLD Shock Doctor BP-7850



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Troy Lee Designs BP 7850 padded shirt

http://www.allsportprotection.com/Troy_Lee_Designs_Shirt_BP_7850_HW_Upper_Body_Armor_p/tld0030.htm

Anybody have any experience with this?

I was looking at this online and trying to figure out a total cost.
Unfortunately I walked away from the computer for a bathroom break and my little one "finished" the transaction by mistake as he opened one of his games. This issue is that I have is that I had a large up on the screen, but am not sure if I am a large or x-large.

On the size chart I am an extra large, but from what I have read they seem to run a bit large. I read one person say he was 6'2" and 198 lbs and a large fit perfectly, whilst another said he was 6'4" and 230 and and x-large was perfect. 
Well I'm 6'2" and 210, but have a 45" chest.

Should I try to change the order for an x-large or stick with the large. Problem is I'm in Canada and the border for returns exchanges is a PITA.

Thanks all

michael


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

Michael, was just looking at the 7850 and poking on the internet and came across this Troy Lee Designs / Shock Doctor gear review (ride and crash tested) - Page 6 - Ridemonkey.com.

I know must be a bit late now, you probably got one already. If you did, let me know how you like it.


----------



## carspidey (Aug 1, 2011)

I was goin. To get the one withthe long sleeves and opted to pass on it. People were saying that they are hard to take off after a ride when you are sweating and tend to rip while you are putting them on and off. 

Protection want as good as hard shell protection fro
What I read.


----------



## watti (Oct 14, 2005)

What is the difference between 7850 and 5850?


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

watti said:


> What is the difference between 7850 and 5850?


7850 padding continues down farther on the front and sides.

MTBP


----------



## carspidey (Aug 1, 2011)

watti said:


> What is the difference between 7850 and 5850?


I think I read somewhere thatone of the two has thicker padding. I forget which one though. Sorry.


----------



## intsik (Jun 3, 2010)

The 7850 is a good armor, i am 6ft 230lbs i wear a size xl, a bit hard to wear and take off, but comfortable, crashed twice once on my chest and the other on my back, didnt get injured at all and the shock doctor absorbed the crash.


----------



## -jes (Feb 6, 2011)

Got one for a recent trip to the Alps, wanted something comfortable and a bit cooler than the armor I already have.
First ride out with it at a local DH trail I managed to bin it into a tree and hit the floor hard, torso and shouldes were ok, but split a TL Lopes knee pad cup, split chinguard on full face, and broke a metacarpal in the left hand.
4 weeks later in the Alps, I found very it comfortable, still a littles warm over a T-shirt but much better than my old stuff.
Not sure how much protection it will provide on rocks or something sharp but very pleased so far.
And watch the sizing it comes out a bit bigger than normal TL kit.


----------



## carspidey (Aug 1, 2011)

-jes said:


> Got one for a recent trip to the Alps, wanted something comfortable and a bit cooler than the armor I already have.
> First ride out with it at a local DH trail I managed to bin it into a tree and hit the floor hard, torso and shouldes were ok, but split a TL Lopes knee pad cup, split chinguard on full face, and broke a metacarpal in the left hand.
> 4 weeks later in the Alps, I found very it comfortable, still a littles warm over a T-shirt but much better than my old stuff.
> Not sure how much protection it will provide on rocks or something sharp but very pleased so far.
> And watch the sizing it comes out a bit bigger than normal TL kit.


hope you are good man...

how is the durability of it though? i read that it's hard to take off... and do you feel a different armor would have protected you more (upper body)?


----------



## -jes (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks carspidey, all fully mended now 

Not had it long enough to tell on durability, multiple washes etc.

As mentioned the sizing comes up a little big, I have a size large and at 5'10" and 232 lbs it fits well but not snug over a t-shirt, the material is fairly stretchy and seems ok to remove, unlike the same size in the 661 version which would challenge an escapologist to get on and off.

Not sure if different armour would have been better as other than a small bruise, I experienced no damage to my upper body despite leaning in to take the impact on my shoulder (it was a small tree I thought I had the weight advantage)
One of the reason I purchased the TL padded shirt was in Salbbach/Leogang last year I suffered badly with overheating using my old TL armour and ended up taking it off (not good on that terrain/DH trails and with my skill level)

On the day of the off it was a very hot and humid day for the UK and there would have been no way I could have worn my old TL armour without over heating,therefore I would have had no protection at all, so from my point of view it was perfect for the conditions and offered a balanced level of protection and seemed to delivery in a fall hard enough to damage left hand and knee.

Had a few offs over the last twelve months (pushing my boundries or getting old not sure yet) so tending to invest in more and better protection and quite impressed with the new TL stuff.
Also the shirt is compatable with neck braces which I am also considering.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Had my first chance to use my 7850 yesterday on a few runs and I love it!! :thumbsup:

I didn't do any crashing, but covers all of my upper body and I'm sure it would do a great job in a crash. Plenty of airflow and very comfortable; I really forgot it was even on. Has pads that can be removed for perfect Leatt brace fit. Not super easy to put on or take off, but since I don't use it every time I ride I'm not really concerned about that. It's not too hard though.

TWO :thumbsup::thumbsup:

MTBP


----------

